# WallyWorld Is Having A Royal Oak Lump BIG Bag Sale



## thirdeye (Jun 7, 2021)

I used to buy 40# bags of Lazzari from the restaurant supply company and that is a big bag.... but today Mrs ~t~ found the deal of deals.  30# bags of Royal Oak were #16.  Normally they stock 15.5# bags for $10.  Here is one of each for comparison.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 7, 2021)

The 30 lb. bags are $16.98 around me. That's a great deal...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 7, 2021)

Don’t mind Royal Oak. Not my first choice, but still a great buy.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 7, 2021)

Sounds great for the price!


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 7, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I used to buy 40# bags of Lazzari from the restaurant supply company and that is a big bag.... but today Mrs ~t~ found the deal of deals.  30# bags of Royal Oak were #16.  Normally they stock 15.5# bags for $10.  Here is one of each for comparison.
> View attachment 499288


They have been $16.99 here for a few months now, speaking of need to pick up some more. wish their briquettes would go on sale too as i like both


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 8, 2021)

So I actually went to Walmart today and thought that I'd look at the Royal Oak Lump. Of course they were out of the 30 lb. bags for $16.98 each, but they did have pallets of Expert Grill lump for $14.98/30 lb. bag. That's 50¢/lb. which is way cheaper than any other lump anywhere. 

I understand that this is made by Royal Oak, but I have a question, is it as good as their branded lump or is it seconds/off quality that didn't make the cut to go in the red bag?


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 8, 2021)

Nice, hopefully they are that cheap here now too. I have only ever had one bag but it was the same as the orange RO, IMO. Some rocks, some dust, some very tiny pieces


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 8, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> So I actually went to Walmart today and thought that I'd look at the Royal Oak Lump. Of course they were out of the 30 lb. bags for $16.98 each, but they did have pallets of Expert Grill lump for $14.98/30 lb. bag. That's 50¢/lb. which is way cheaper than any other lump anywhere.
> 
> I understand that this is made by Royal Oak, but I have a question, is it as good as their branded lump or is it seconds/off quality that didn't make the cut to go in the red bag?


Is that in the green bags?  My Menards used to sell it and it was identical to the orange bag lump.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 8, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Is that in the green bags?  My Menards used to sell it and it was identical to the orange bag lump.


----------

